# Have I horribly messed up my Gaggia?



## ollief (Dec 27, 2016)

I bought a Gaggia Classic (RI8161/40) secondhand just over a year ago. It functioned absolutely perfectly for 10 months then pressure dropped through the grouphead.

I ordered a new pump - not entirely sure that that was necessary, but it seemed a good and cheap place to start. I thought I'd taken good care to label everything during disassembly to make things easier to put back together. When I came to replace the pump, it seemed to have slightly different connectors, so I fitted the old one back into the machine. I must've made a mistake when re-wiring the machine, as when I turned it on, it tripped my breaker.

Following a period of sulking, I've come back to try and get the machine working again and have seemingly successfully re-wired it properly, with the effect that the machine will now power on and the lights will remain on in my house. When I operate the pump switch, there will be a very faint sound, which I take to be the pump failing to operate, but that's about it.

Should I be ordering a new pump? What would be the best manner in which to start fault finding? As you can tell, I'm fairly clueless, but the fix seemed to be straightforward enough for a novice like me to attempt. I'm trying to avoid paying over £100 to repair the machine, as I only paid £100 for it in the first place.

Thanks in advance,

Ollie


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

yep new pump required, and fingers crossed nothing else blew


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Double check wiring to make sure everything it in the right place. It's quite possible to have it wired incorrectly without it tripping the circuit but have only the lights turning on.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

check the wiring against pics on here, there should be a few of internals. Where in country are you?


----------



## ollief (Dec 27, 2016)

GCGlasgow said:


> check the wiring against pics on here, there should be a few of internals. Where in country are you?


I'm up in Aberdeen, unfortunately there's no-one around here that offers servicing.


----------



## ollief (Dec 27, 2016)

ashcroc said:


> Double check wiring to make sure everything it in the right place. It's quite possible to have it wired incorrectly without it tripping the circuit but have only the lights turning on.


I'm not the best with a multimeter, but I'll ask a friend who's much better with it than I am. Is there a definitive version of the wiring diagram I should be using?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

How may wires did you remove ? just the two from the pump ? How is the new pump different ? What is the model number on both pumps ?

Can you add a photo of inside machine ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

ollief said:


> I'm not the best with a multimeter, but I'll ask a friend who's much better with it than I am. Is there a definitive version of the wiring diagram I should be using?


Here's one for the 230v version. The switch is a little confusing as it's assuming your at the front of the machine looking down. The switch terminals at the very bottom of the diagram are actually at the top of the switches if that makes sense. You may also find different colour wires used in places just to confuse things more.


----------



## ollief (Dec 27, 2016)

El carajillo said:


> How may wires did you remove ? just the two from the pump ? How is the new pump different ? What is the model number on both pumps ?
> 
> Can you add a photo of inside machine ?


I was a bit overzealous and stripped the entire machine down, intending to clean out the inside of the boiler etc.

The new pump was the same one as I've just ordered (https://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0108-gaggia-classic-pump.html), but one of the connectors didn't fit together. Off the top of my head, I can't remember which it was, so I bodged the old one back on. I've added a picture of the internals of the machine below. I'm a complete amateur at this kind of thing, but am keen to keep this machine running until I can afford the next step up after university.


----------



## ollief (Dec 27, 2016)

ashcroc said:


> Here's one for the 230v version.


Thank you, I'll show this to the chap who's helping me with the electrics when I see him.


----------



## ollief (Dec 27, 2016)

Also, just wanted to say thank you to you all for all the help so far, I'm hugely grateful for it - hopefully can keep the machine running a few more years at least!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Switch view.

Does this help ?


----------



## ollief (Dec 27, 2016)

El carajillo said:


> Switch view.
> 
> Does this help ?


Mine looks like this:









1,2,3 is the layer closest to the top, 4,5,6,7 the middle and 8,9,10 the layer furthest from the top.


----------



## ollief (Dec 27, 2016)

El carajillo said:


> What is the model number on both pumps ?


Just found the old pump, it's a Model E, EP5, 230V, 50Hz, 48W

The new pump is a: Model E, Ex5, 230V, 50Hz, 48W


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think the only difference is that one has a plastic nozzle and the other one a brass nozzle.

I think your problem lies solely with the wiring.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

You ever travel down to Glasgow? i have 2 classics could compare against, one I've been using some parts from so if needed could sort something.


----------



## ollief (Dec 27, 2016)

GCGlasgow said:


> You ever travel down to Glasgow? i have 2 classics could compare against, one I've been using some parts from so if needed could sort something.


If I'm passing by one time, I'll take you up on that, thank you!


----------

